# Vapour Mountain Legends



## Andre (19/3/14)

Please post your reviews of Vapour Mountains Legends range of e-liquids here.


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Yes sir !
waiting for the goods


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Yes Sir! Also waiting for goods... I was going to try them tomorrow when the courier arrives but I'm going fishing... I need to practice for the next divisionals in a months time!


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Also waiting patiently...


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

My stock arrived today and I rushed home to give it a go. 

The setup I used is as follows:
Mod: SVD in 650 mode
Atty: IGO-L
Coil: 1.2ohm 28g Kanthal
Wick: Organic Cotton Wool
VV/VW: 10Watts (VW mode)
Juice being tested: Guevara (aka Sample C - for the cape vape meet guys)
Juice: Blend: 60PG/40VG
Nic Level: 9mg (Yeah I know, I am a lightweight)

Review:
Packaging: 30ml glass bottle with a dropper top. The dropper top I found perfect for dripping in my atty however to use it on tanks the nose of the dropper may be a bit big for most tanks so would suggest decanting some into a needle nose bottle or an old bottle you cleaned out and stored for just such a reason. The label is great quality, I like the fact that the mascot for the flavour you are vaping is bold and on the side the other three mascots for the other flavours are watermarked onto the label as well. All in all the packaging and label looks very clean and professional. The glass bottle is a dark blue/purplish colour to keep the light out which as well is brilliant. The label does not wrap completely around the bottle which is perfect as it allows you to check the level of juice you have left (so that you can know when to order a new batch)

Vapour Production: The vapour production is above par. The clouds are dense when compared to other 50/50 mixes I have tried and does not linger for too long in the air.

Throat Hit: For me the throat hit with 9mg nic is perfect. Just on TH alone I could definitely use this juice as an ADV. It is a smooth hit, no scratchiness of the throat and the nic rush comes on subtly and can be controlled as it does not whack you all of a sudden, this for me adds to its appropriateness as an ADV.

Now for the important part...

Flavour: VM describes this flavour as "Complex tobaccos with a few other surprises." This is most certainly true. From the inhale the tobacco flavour is there and to describe how the flavour rolls on the tongue I would say it reminds me of clouds slowly rolling over a mountain (the mountain being my tongue). The flavour is smooth on the inhale and there are a good few tones that come through as the flavour rolls over your tongue. I have also noticed a bit of rooibos on the inhale but I think that is due to the mixture of tobaccos used. The juice is not overpoweringly sweet on the inhale and certainly leaves your mouth watering for more, resulting in a second vape before even exhaling. 

On the exhale the flavours change a bit, there is a bit of caramel on the exhale and the tobacco flavour definitely lingers on. I get a slight hint of citrus on the way out, reminds me of a little bit lime essence.

The flavour is very refreshing and certainly does leave the mouth watering fore more after the exhale.

I was never a tobacco fan but man this juice has got me hooked. I would suggest to all new potential vapors out there to give this juice a go as your first juice if you are wanting to make the switch from the stinkies to the cool vapor-hood way of living. 

Price: At R180 for a 30ml bottle it works out to R6/ml (excluding shipping) which to me is extremely reasonable. 

Conclusion: Guevara is definitely a premium blend juice with a wonderful aroma and exquisite flavour leaving you wanting more and more. 

P.S. This was my first true juice review and I certainly hope that it has provided insight to all those wanting to try a new juice - You can't go wrong with VM juices and you most definitely will be doing your sense a great justice by vaping on Guevara.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Well done @BhavZ - can't wait for Fastway to knock on my door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> My stock arrived today and I rushed home to give it a go.
> 
> The setup I used is as follows:
> Mod: SVD in 650 mode
> ...



Ah fkt. Now I gotta spend more money. Great description of taste and flavours. Must try! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Lovely review @BhavZ !
I like the way you described the clouds rolling over the mountain. Great stuff. 
You made me go examine the progress of my Fastway delivery.

I see it is en route to JHB. Have no clue if it will make it here by tomorrow - but am holding thumbs given Friday is a public holiday. Waiting in anticipation. Go boys go!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> My stock arrived today and I rushed home to give it a go.
> 
> The setup I used is as follows:
> Mod: SVD in 650 mode
> ...


Great review @BhavZ ! Can't wait for the other! And I can't wait for my juice to get to work tomorrow! I'm taking a clean bottle and wick to work for Spongebob so I can get the Guevara a go!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Awesome review @BhavZ! Love the way you describe it and it seems this could be the one we have been looking for for new vapers still wanting that tobacco flavour!


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Great review! You got my mouth watering for tomorrow


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Thanks guys for all the kind words, believe me you wont regret getting this juice.. It is sublime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Thanks you for the review, @BhavZ. Excellently done. Great having a new local juice, which everyone is getting more or less at the same time. Can't wait to see the other members' reviews and how taste diverges or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (19/3/14)

@BhavZ I'm coming to your house for a taste test 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

VM Monroe Review

The setup I used is as follows:
Mod: SVD in 650 mode
Atty: IGO-L
Coil: 1.2ohm 28g Kanthal
Wick: Organic Cotton Wool
VV/VW: 10Watts (VW mode)
Juice being tested: Monroe (aka Sample B - for the cape vape meet guys)
Juice: Blend: 60PG/40VG
Nic Level: 9mg

Review: 
Packaging *Same as that of Guevara (posted again for convenience and consistency)*: 30ml glass bottle with a dropper top. The dropper top I found perfect for dripping in my atty however to use it on tanks the nose of the dropper may be a bit big for most tanks so would suggest decanting some into a needle nose bottle or an old bottle you cleaned out and stored for just such a reason. The label is great quality, I like the fact that the mascot for the flavour you are vaping is bold and on the side the other three mascots for the other flavours are watermarked onto the label as well. All in all the packaging and label looks very clean and professional. The glass bottle is a dark blue/purplish colour to keep the light out which as well is brilliant. The label does not wrap completely around the bottle which is perfect as it allows you to check the level of juice you have left (so that you can know when to order a new batch)

Vapour Production: I found that the vapour production with Monroe to be slightly more than that of Guevara, probably because I was sucking on it harder (clean thoughts please) and the vapour dissipates as quickly as Guevara 

Throat Hit *Same as that of Guevara (posted again for convenience and consistency)*: For me the throat hit with 9mg nic is perfect. Just on TH alone I could definitely use this juice as an ADV. It is a smooth hit, no scratchiness of the throat and the nic rush comes on subtly and can be controlled as it does not whack you all of a sudden, this for me adds to its appropriateness as an ADV.

FLAVOUR: VM describes this flavour as "Naughty, decadent desert." Again spot on in description. With the inhale I am reminded of custard topped fruit and sponge cake triphal with flake sprinkles on the top. With the exhale the naughty bit is revealed with the flavour being of a tiramisu desert laced with brandy. With every vape I am taken back to my younger days of Sunday afternoon tea with the family in a sun-kissed room enjoy ingsome cake deserts, truly happy and tranquil time. 

For me this is the perfect flavour to unwind with after a hard day's work, a flavour to be enjoyed in the study or man cave away from the world where the aromas and intricate flavours can whisk you away to land far far away. I find as well that this flavour is wonderfully paired with a good cup of coffee as well. This flavour although brilliant as an ADV, I feel that it deserves the respect of your undivided attention where you can fully appreciate all the subtle notes it has to offer, like that of savouring a fine wine.

Price *Same as that of Guevara (posted again for convenience and consistency)*: At R180 for a 30ml bottle it works out to R6/ml (excluding shipping) which to me is extremely reasonable. 

Conclusion: Monroe, as with the real person, commands attention and is very seductive and enjoyable. A true mistress if I may say so (hope I am not being to controversial with that statement). It is a flavour you want to run home to, to enjoy and savour.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

I don't blame you for "sucking harder" on Moroe! after all she was a stunning girl, but joke aside thanks for this stunning review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (19/3/14)

Argh!!! Too many new juices. No functional dripper.

FML


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

Wow, two excellent reviews there @BhavZ. Top notch. Never mind waiting for fastway, these reviews want to make me jump into the car and go and fetch my order in person.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

Awesome reviews! Now need to want to need to get me some legends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (19/3/14)

Excellent reviews @BhavZ, its so awesome when you hear of a forumite having his/her bliss !!  , let the good times roll !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Thanks for the review @BhavZ. 
Most interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

Well done on your first juice reviews @BhavZ ! Thank you for the kind words and I am glad you are enjoying the first 2 Legends so far! They continue to improve over a week or so 

The amber glass for flavour concentrates and cobalt blue glass for Legends are important to me, as they do very well in preserving flavours by keeping out light. Also glass do not react with the liquid if stored for long periods of time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (20/3/14)

Arggggggggh. Just spoke to Shitway Couriers.

Package is still not here from CT, so will only be delivered on Monday    

Guess it adds to the steeping time. 

Glad its in glass bottles @Oupa it makes turbo steeping in an ultrasonic cleaner much more effective than in plastic bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

LOL @devdev 
I suppose that means all of us here in JHB are affected


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

I feel your pain... We are also looking at Collivery as an option for customers that simply cannot wait longer than a day 

Delivery will cost more, but at least you will know it will arrive the next day.


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

Until Collivery is confirmed, we can ship packages overnight with Aramex @ R99.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Until Collivery is confirmed, we can ship packages overnight with Aramex @ R99.



That worked for me! They arrived bright and early this morning!


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

I don't mind the 3 day wait with fastway @R35, however something faster as an option for emergency situations like Aramex would be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> I don't mind the 3 day wait with fastway @R35, however something faster as an option for emergency situations like Aramex would be nice.


Agreed!


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

@Oupa - i think it is a good idea to make those speedier delivery options available on your website when it goes live.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

Will doma full review soon
What i will say in the mean time, Guevara is my ultimate so far. 
Very sweet, complex. This is where my main focus has been for the last 2 months. 
I get that hint of rooibos, but not so much the citrus.perhaps some orange zest bitter if i really concentrate had.
Will followmwith my own reviews soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

Let me add about the rooibos, it is not so much the taste as it is the character of rooibos.


----------



## devdev (27/3/14)

Ok, so all of those who are waiting on reviews for Legends range (from me at least) are going to have to wait a little while longer. I am letting the juice steep - as I do with all my VM liquids.

By Monday I think enough time will have passed to allow the flavours to develop fully.

@Oupa I am sure you are itching for feedback, just hang on a little longer. So far I am amazed at the Dean, but that is the only one I have given a proper test. Now I have sealed it up and left it to steep some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/3/14)

just got my hands on some LEE. awesome vape produced. smooth down the throat. and the taste... reminds me of Fresca. big thumbs up to vapour mountain for quality juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Hi all

After a much anticipated launch, I got myself a full set of all four juices from the new *VapourMountain Legends* range. They are made in Cape Town by VapourMountain (@Oupa on this forum). They are positioned as complex juices and as a "top class Artisan Vapour Blend."

They are marked on the bottle as 60/40 PG/VG. I opted for the 18mg strength. I got all four from VapourMountain on their opening special deal for R600, but their normal price is R180 per 30ml bottle.

In the spotlight first is *DEAN*.




I have been vaping this juice almost exclusively for the past 4 days, commencing the 24th March 2014. The date marked by hand on the bottle is 18 March 2014, which I presume is the date it was mixed. Today, the juice will be 10 days old.

I have vaped it at higher power on my trusty IGO-L dripper setup many times to get the flavours and assess the throat hit. I have also been through many tanks of it at lower power on the mini Protank 2. I will discuss my views initially from the dripper experience and then follow up with comments and differences on the mini Protank 2.

Here goes...

*VapourMountain Legends - DEAN (18mg)*

I like it.

It smells amazing - like a coffee liqueur. It is very dark in colour.

On the dripper (1.3 ohm coil at 12.5 Watts)
This is a very tasty juice. It tastes like a chocolate coffee liqueur to me. The combination is quite unusual but pleasant. I do pick up a slight tobacco but it's feint. This is definitely a complex juice.

A healthy throat hit straight away. It's a no-nonsense juice. Not the most intense I have experienced, but it packs a decent punch. Nice burn in the throat. I suppose the 60%PG and the 18mg nicotine helps.

The initial flavour seems "chocolaty" and subsequent exhales through the nose gives off a pleasant coffee taste. The chocolate is quite rich and of a premium kind. Perhaps slightly more premium than the chocolate flavour in the VM Choc Mint juice, but I can taste a similarity. The coffee is definitely of the dark kind, not milky. I like that. I found it most pleasurable to exhale through the mouth and the nose. This way you get the chocolate and the coffee.

I found that there was a _very slight _artificial tone to the flavours, during the initial few puffs of a dripping session. This became less noticeable as the session continued. It's as if the flavours were perhaps not rounded enough or blended enough. Maybe more steeping is required, but I did sample every day (day 6 to day 10) and I changed cotton numerous times. I would not say this is a major negative at all, just something my taste buds picked up.

This is a rich and strong-flavoured juice. It is quite sweet. It is more wet than dry.

I loved that I could almost taste the coffee and chocolate and it made me want to eat it.

The aftertaste is really good. I got the coffee and chocolate lingering for a long time. Also a tingling, perhaps from the tobacco in the mix. But definitely a pleasant. long-lasting and natural aftertaste.

Vapour was reasonable to good - I would say on par with many other juices.

On the mini Protank 2 (2.0 ohm standard coil at 7-9 Watts)

The main difference here was that I got more of a coffee and tobacco taste and less of the chocolate. Therefore the vape is not as sweet and the tobacco comes out a bit more. So I would say its like a roasted coffee tobacco. Very nice indeed. Definitely unusual and not like any other juice I've tried so far.

I found that as I increased the power from 7 Watts up to 9 Watts, the vape becomes less rich and less sweet. As if the higher power turns off the chocolate. My favourite was at 7.5 Watts where there is a nice balance of all three: chocolate, coffee and a bit of tobacco. It's still quite a bit less sweet than on the dripper though.

I actually prefer this juice on the mini Protank 2. It feels more balanced and more rounded. More sophisticated and less harsh.

Throat hit on the mPT2 now seems tiny on any juice since I have discovered the dripper  But compared to other juices, I'd say this one is probably above average. It's a bold juice and it comes through. Multiple inhales gives a nice tingle.

Once again a very pleasurable aftertaste and good vapour production.

I didn't enjoy this juice much first thing in the mornings. I found it to be a great after-dinner or evening vape and enjoyed it in the late afternoons as well.

*Verdict

Overall, this is clearly a complex juice with rich flavours. I like the unusual coffee, chocolate and tobacco taste. A bit too rich for me for regular vaping, but a great after-dinner vape. I would re-order it. *

Equipment used: 
- Dripper set up - IGO-L with 1.3 ohm micro coil and cotton wick. SVD at 12.5 Watts
- mini Protank 2 setup - standard 2.0 ohm coil and MVP at 7-9Watts

Impressions of the juice packaging:
- Firstly, I love the theme of the Legends. Very well conceived and implemented. Well done @Oupa.
- Definitely more premium than the "normal" VM juices.
- The cobalt blue glass bottles are lovely. They keep the light out.
- Nice dripper tops but you will need a syringe for filling a small tanks such as the mini Protank 2.
- The caps are not "child-deterrent" so keep them out of reach of children
- The labelling on the bottle is great with all the important metrics marked. (PG/VG ratio, Nic strength, bottle number and date) I suggest @Oupa you change the "Pg" to "PG" to make it consistent with "VG" 
- The cardboard holder is functional. It is very strong and protects the bottle. It perhaps detracts slightly from the premium nature of the juice since it is a bit plain looking without any design on it. But it does the job well.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

EDIT: 30 Sep 2014

*My experience vaping this juice on the Reo Mini*

It's been a long while since I've vaped Legends - Dean, so I tried it on the Reo Mini. Haven't tried it in a Reo before. On a 1.2 ohm coil, so not much power (12 to 15 Watts).

I am pleased to say that I picked up most of the things as I wrote in my original review in March.

The vape is good on the Reo Mini. I still get that rich dark chocolaty taste with a bit of roasted coffee. The tobacco is in the background but it's feint. I get a bit more of the tobacco on the exhale.

There were some additional things I picked up. That sweeter taste initially had a bit more of a caramel slant to it. The first few vapes before I got used to the taste said Caramel to me. So it's like caramel and dark chocolate. I am pleased to say I could not pick up any artificial taste . What I referred to in the original review must have been a steeping issue. This juice has been sitting quietly in its cardboard covered darkness for several months 

After vaping it for about two days I appreciated just how rich and decadent this juice is. It is very tasty but it's a bit too sweet and rich for me as an all dayer. Lovely on occasion.

Those that like richer sweeter vapes with a coffee twist, give this one a try.

Equipment used:
- REO Mini/RM2 with 1.2 ohm single coil - cotton wick (12 to 15 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Awesome review Hi Ho! I love the way you break down the flavours...


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Thanks Rob - not easy with these juices  
I would love to know what flavours @Oupa put in there. 
We all perceive them slightly differently


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

A great review as always @Silver !


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob - not easy with these juices
> I would love to know what flavours @Oupa put in there.
> We all perceive them slightly differently



Nope it's not... I eventually had to give up trying to describe them... they are too complex for me...

The fun thing for me is discovering all the other VM Juices now... each day I try a new one and am surprised to see how different I feel about it the second time round... but the VM Juices are all keepers and will be consumed over time. The biggest surprise to me is the Strawberry which I really enjoy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Fantastic review, you identified the one nuance I couldn't identify and bugged me - the creaminess / richness of the chocolate.


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


> A great review as always @Silver !



Thanks @TylerD


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Excellent Silver!

Also great to compare my own mental notes on the same juice. I have not given it a go in the dripper yet, only the PT2. I didn't get much choc flavour at all, but definitely the coffee. Haven't explored much else, but I will see what else I can discover next time I vape it

Great write up though


----------



## Oupa (28/3/14)

Thanks for your reviews so far guys, much appreciated as always! Yip @Silver , I wondered who was going to be the first to mention it... I noticed the "Pg" mistake too late and if I had to have it corrected the Legends would have been pushed out by another week at least. The next batch of labels will be corrected to "PG". Also look out for some additional cosmetic improvements to the packaging tube in the not too distant future

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for your reviews so far guys, much appreciated as always! Yip @Silver , I wondered who was going to be the first to mention it... I noticed the "Pg" mistake too late and if I had to have it corrected the Legends would have been pushed out by another week at least. The next batch of labels will be corrected to "PG". Also look out for some additional cosmetic improvements to the packaging tube in the not too distant future


Our @Silver might like to use the couch from time to time, but he never misses anything in a review!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

Amazing review as always silver.. Your writing is incredibly smooth to read and well thought out on each paragraph

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Thanks guys - @devdev - you are right, the mPT2 has less chocolate flavour. I found it a less sweet vape on the mPT2

@Matthee, many thanks for the kind words - I try to notice all the things  Looking forward to the improved tube packaging @Oupa.

@Gizmo - many thanks - gives me great pleasure to read your feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/4/14)

First impressions of VM Legends:

Firstly, I have to say @Oupa outdid himself with these juices. Each has been delightful in its own way and they live up to their names by having a truly "classic" flavour. I am by no means an expert and still have a long way to go on my vaping journey, so YMMV.

Technical details: Each at 12mg nic and vaped on a Kayfun with a micro-coil build and cotton wick.

*Dean:* A rich, dark coffee flavour with an almost burnt caramel follow through. Reminds me of proper "moer koffie" made on a fire in the bushveld and sweetened with a touch of condensed milk.

*Monroe:* A luxurious dessert flavour with a perfect twist on the exhale. Reminds me of a hot dessert with a touch or three of chocolate liqueur.

*Guevara:* A very rich and strong tobacco flavour with sweet, but not distracting, undertones. Best way I can describe it is that it tastes the way a high-end cigar shop smells.

*Lee:* EDIT: I am leaving my original impression below in blue for posterity. 

You know when you are looking at a puzzle, but you are missing a piece? It just doesn't seem to make sense although there are bits and pieces you recognize? My wife found the missing piece of this puzzle for me this morning. She took a puff and the first thing she said was "Tequila?" Suddenly Lee as a whole came together. Everything swam into focus. Lee is a Tequila Sunrise and now that I know that, it is an excellently executed Tequila Sunrise at that. 

A blend of citrus flavours with a touch of menthol to round it off. Initially I was not fond of it at all. Then I started upping the power and found the menthol to fade a bit and the rest of the flavours to come to the fore. It starts off as a marmalade, not overly sweet, with bitter undertones. Then the lemon and lime take over, refreshing and completely changing the character. On the exhale, as the citrus fades, the menthol makes an appearance and allows the whole to linger for a short while longer. 

I was not surprised that there have been no in-depth reviews of Lee. It is certainly the odd one out and I would not be surprised if some people did not like it at all. It defied my expectations completely and the smell of the liquid barely hints at the flavour of the vapour.

This range does not lend itself well to all-day vaping imho. Although I am sure they will suffice, I feel their depth, richness and character will be lost. I will certainly buy them again and hopefully enjoy them for a long time to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> First impressions of VM Legends:
> 
> Firstly, I have to say @Oupa outdid himself with these juices. Each has been delightful in its own way and they live up to their names by having a truly "classic" flavour. I am by no means an expert and still have a long way to go on my vaping journey, so YMMV.
> 
> ...


Awesome review Rex!


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> First impressions of VM Legends:
> 
> Firstly, I have to say @Oupa outdid himself with these juices. Each has been delightful in its own way and they live up to their names by having a truly "classic" flavour. I am by no means an expert and still have a long way to go on my vaping journey, so YMMV.
> 
> ...



dude your description of LEE has given the juice a whole new life for me.

Thank you!


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Excellent review @Rex_Bael


----------



## Danrmb111 (7/4/14)

As a relative newbie I am not going to venture onto the complex field of official reviews so just a few personal comments. My favourite juices up to this point has been Five Pawns Queenside and Grandmaster largely because these e-liquids were not only well rounded and full of flavour but for the first time exposed me to complexity and the elusive taste of umami in e-liquids. I have now had a quick taste of the Legends range and i believe they have cracked the code. Even with my relatively primitive gear(eVic and Aspire Nautilus tank) I was hugely impressed by the depth of flavours and quality of these e-liquids. Well done guys - keep on doing the same and you will have a loyal customer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Danrmb111 said:


> Even with my relatively primitive gear(eVic and Aspire Nautilus tank) I was hugely impressed by the depth of flavours and quality of these e-liquids.



There is nothing primitive with a Nautilus Tank! Still the best atomiser on the planet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Welcome @Danrmb111, I agree with you VM juices are really right up there.

There is nothing wrong with an evic and a Nautilus, I can assure you.

The evic's major criticism is that it is not well built, but I use my Nautilus as a daily carry device, and it does represent flavours really well.

If you get a chance, go and post a hello on the intro thread


----------



## Danrmb111 (7/4/14)

Have done so already, but have been reasonably quiet since then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danrmb111 (7/4/14)

The comment on my primitive gear was a bit tongue in cheek. I agree with you on the Nautilus. I also use iTaste VTR and Kanger Aerotank and hopefully soon will start looking at drippers and the more esoteric stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Danrmb111 said:


> The comment on my primitive gear was a bit tongue in cheek. I agree with you on the Nautilus. I also use iTaste VTR and Kanger Aerotank and hopefully soon will start looking at drippers and the more esoteric stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



All good bud, just didn't want you to think the evic was a toy, or rubbish. I think the technology and capability is really good. It just doesn't get on well when mixed with gravity and hard surfaces.

The VTR is awesome, just don't drop it on your foot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

If you are up for a challenge and enjoy tinkering you can cut off the ring on your VTR so that the Nautilus (kind of) fits on it.

It's a great match


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Danrmb111 said:


> As a relative newbie I am not going to venture onto the complex field of official reviews so just a few personal comments. My favourite juices up to this point has been Five Pawns Queenside and Grandmaster largely because these e-liquids were not only well rounded and full of flavour but for the first time exposed me to complexity and the elusive taste of umami in e-liquids. I have now had a quick taste of the Legends range and i believe they have cracked the code. Even with my relatively primitive gear(eVic and Aspire Nautilus tank) I was hugely impressed by the depth of flavours and quality of these e-liquids. Well done guys - keep on doing the same and you will have a loyal customer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you know about and identify umami (pleasant savoury taste) you can certainly contribute to our body of juice reviews. Next time we want a full and proper review from your side please, otherwise we shall put the Fines Master onto you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (21/4/14)

ok i'm not much of complex juice person, so i can't go on and on about this flavour interacting with this one or stuff like that, but here goes thanks to some tasters received form @Rob Fisher :
mods used : nemeis with igo w3 dripper and vamo with homemade protank coil

Dean : smells amazing but it's just not for me. i have too much of a sweet tooth. tasted very nice though.

Guevara : complex tobacco say what? when i smell it i get a fruity aroma coming through strong and when it's vaped it tastes like kittens and rainbows, ok not really but it's very very nice. this is a great tasting fusion of a bunch of stuff i can't name but it definately gets 2 thumbs up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Hi all

The next in the lineup of the VM Legends range is *Guevara. *I have been vaping this for about a week on the dripper and in my trusty mini Protank 2.

Here goes...

*VapourMountain Legends - GUEVARA (18mg)*




*I like it a lot. *

It smells like tobacco and is yellowish in colour.

On the dripper (1.4 ohm coil at 13.5 Watts)

For me it has a unique spicy tobacco taste. The tobacco is there but is balanced with a spicyness. It has a slight grassy taste to it. I'm thinking some kind of Chai spice. It is a very pleasant mix and is definitely a well-balanced complex juice. I think the flavours work very well together.

The throat hit is quite strong and pleasant. It punches hard and knocks the top of the throat - then I get a lovely tingling sensation in my mouth and throat. This adds to the experience.

It has a medium sweetness and medium dryness. It is a strong flavour and not at all subtle. It is natural tasting. The aftertaste is strong and very pleasant. That spicy grassiness lingers for quite a while, so too does the tingling sensation, which I find quite pleasing.

Vapour production was medium.

I have liked it more the more I vaped it, so give it a chance. It's a bit too spicy for my taste to vape it all day at high power though. But nothing wrong at all with the flavours in this juice.

On the mini Protank 2 (1.5 ohm custom coil at 8 Watts)

The vape on my recoiled mPT2 was fantastic. A more "soothing" kind of vape.

It's more subtle. A bit less tobaccoey and not as spicy. A lovely buttery smooth texture. It's a bit sweeter and wetter than on the dripper, which was spicier and drier. It's also less tingly and there is less of an aftertaste.

Allround, it vapes very well on the mPT2 - the flavours come through well - just more subtle.

I found Guevara makes for a great change after vaping fruits and other sweetish juices like VM's Choc Mint. If you want something bold and completely different then Guevara delivers.

*Verdict

Overall, this is a strong-flavoured spicy tobacco. I like it for its decent throat hit and tingly spicyness which is unique for me. It's a bit too spicy for me to vape it all day at high power but is a very pleasant on-going vape in the mPT2 at lower power. It will definitely be a regular vape and I would re-order. 
*
Equipment used:
- Dripper set up - IGO-L with 1.4 ohm micro coil and cotton wick. SVD at 13.5 Watts
- mini Protank 2 setup - custom 1.5 ohm micro coil with cotton wick and MVP at 8 Watts

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Awesome review as always Hi Ho! Too complex for my Menthol Ice face!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Thanks Rob


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Very well written detailed review @Silver. IMO the Guevara shines at sub-ohm vaping (0.7 ohms), the tobacco flavours tend to come more to the fore and the spicyness goes more to the background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Thanks Johan

I will get there 
Just need some good batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks Johan
> 
> I will get there
> Just need some good batteries



I know exactly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

Awesome review @Silver


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Thanks @ShaneW

@BhavZ was thinking of you when vaping this on the mPT2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/4/14)

Awesome review @Silver, Guevara surprised me. Initially it was too rich for me and I thought of it as a vape for once in a while in the evening. Ended up being the first Legends bottle to be empty. I add a couple drops of VM Menthol Ice(Not concentrate, pre-mixed) and I'm in vape heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

You are right @Rex_Bael 
Guevara does grow on a person
Thanks for the VM Menthol Ice tip, I haven't tried that yet...


----------



## TylerD (24/4/14)

Great review @Silver ! At first I got a lot of citrus in it and after leaving it to steep for a while, it blends together and no citrus. Awesome juice.


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

I agree with you @TylerD. I tried the juice a while back, before doing the review and got what tasted a bit like pineapple. After it stood for a while, I didnt get much of that anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

Because of the complexity of Guevara I find that vaping it at different ohms gives the juice a new twist every time. At 0.8 ohms the pure tobacco taste is really pronounced and at 1.0 ohm the spiciness comes through and at 1..5 ohms the sweet side comes through more. So depending on your taste one can tweak this juice to shine in any setting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

ok since it seems there are those like @BhavZ and @Silver who's tongues can find the proverbial pea under a 100 mattresses and guys like me and @Rob Fisher who don't, i hereby propose an alternative rating system for those of us who prefer a more simpler way of rating juices : introducing the nom rating system

1) blech : no nom at all
2) semi - nom : just a small bit of nom
3) nom : its nom
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

;P

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Why can't I give that 2 ratings? It needs a Funny and Agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

denizenx said:


> ok since it seems there are those like @BhavZ and @Silver who's tongues can find the proverbial pea under a 100 mattresses and guys like me and @Rob Fisher who don't, i hereby propose an alternative rating system for those of us who prefer a more simpler way of rating juices : introducing the nom rating system
> 
> 1) blech : no nom at all
> 2) semi - nom : just a small bit of nom
> ...


Love that. Have added it to the @devdev template as an alternative or in addition to the current format. Hope that is ok @devdev? If not, please delete.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

All of a sudden I developed a very strong craving for Legends Bruce Lee! I need to get home right now!
My mouth is actually watering! This have never happened to me! Like ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> All of a sudden I developed a very strong craving for Legends Bruce Lee! I need to get home right now!
> My mouth is actually watering! This have never happened to me! Like ever!


This is a vape emergency! I'm sure that qualifies under sick leave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> All of a sudden I developed a very strong craving for Legends Bruce Lee! I need to get home right now!
> My mouth is actually watering! This have never happened to me! Like ever!



It has happened to me before with Lee and Guevara!

If you value the relationships you have with your colleagues I would suggest you get home now, like on the double, because it will only get worse! This is a serious vape emergency!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Sorry to change the topic slightly. 

Noticed your new signature @BhavZ 
Enlighten us....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> It has happened to me before with Lee and Guevara!
> 
> If you value the relationships you have with your colleagues I would suggest you get home now, like on the double, because it will only get worse! This is a serious vape emergency!


So glad I'm not alone!


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry to change the topic slightly.
> 
> Noticed your new signature @BhavZ
> Enlighten us....


VTFM comes from an old biker saying which is RTFM, in the case of vape, VTFM stands for "Vape the Ducking Mod"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry to change the topic slightly.
> 
> Noticed your new signature @BhavZ
> Enlighten us....


What @Silver said! 

I really need to macro that line!


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Awesome


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

I'm at home, filled the mini and now I'm in heaven again. Loving the Bruce Lee!

Reactions: Like 5


----------

